# Attempting CA finish



## TomServo (Nov 19, 2005)

I tried a CA finish on my first amboyna turning ever yesterday and have a few 
questions. Some background: I'm using EZ-Bond medium and tried applying with both 
Viva and with a plastic pen parts bag. It was warm and humid in my apartment 
yesterday.. Should be less so today as I've opened a window.

First, the glue dries in about 4-5 seconds, or at least if not dry, gets foggy 
looking and rubbery. Is this normal, and any suggestions? I am thinking maybe my 
hands made it too warm.

Second, is the finish supposed to dry clear? I'll be able to post pictures when I 
get home, I'll try again with a mesquite blank.

Third, my attempts all came out with the glue squiggly and unevenly applied - 
there would be a ridge and since I couldn't work it (short working time) there 
was nothing I could do about it but let it dry.

Last: My budget runs to $0 until tuesday, so make 'em cheap 

Maybe I'll try an epoxy finish... always did like epoxy 
Looking forward to some help.

Brian


----------



## Daniel (Nov 19, 2005)

Brian,
The glue will set up fast. faster at times than at others depending upon what wood you are finishing and temp.
that spee in setting is one of the enimies of CA finish, Not because of the lack of working time, but it creates heat that can cause cloudiness of even bubbled up areas. 
cloudiness for me usually means I have to sand off te CA and atart over, bubbles often can have simply anouther coat appled ver them and they will clear up.
an un even surface is fine and usual. once you apply about three cats of CA you need to start sanding it all smooth. I usually start with 220 grit unless I got a good relaitivly smooth start then 320 frit will work to take off all the high spots. you only want to get the high spots removed and not sand through to the wood at any point. you can then work your way up through the grits of whatever you use to polish with, wether that is MM, wet dry sandpaper or whatever, I then treat the blank like it is plastic for polishing or buffing.


----------



## Monty (Nov 19, 2005)

Brian,
First - If it's drying in 4-5 seconds, that may be to fast. Try the thick CA, it dries slower. You need a little more time to smoothe it out before it sets up. It should not get foggy. If rubbery, it may have started to set but not be completly dry.

Second - It should dry hard and clear.

Third - If it's drying squiggly with ridges, it may thet it is drying to fast for you to smooth it out. Use your skew and with a light touch, turn it smooth, then reapply the CA.

I've use both the Viva paper towel and the plactic bag and didn't like eithor. My preference is the white Scott paper shop towels that you can get and Lowes or HD or even Wally World. To me, they are a little thicker and more like cloth. 

And yes, do open a window for more ventalation, the fumes will knock you down. I make sure I have my DC running to suck up the fumes. If you don't have a DC, try a fan blowing the fumes away from you.


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 19, 2005)

How long since you bought the CA, and how long has the bottle been opened?? The rubbery consistency would be an indication that the CA might be getting old and starting to thicken in the bottle.


----------



## TomServo (Nov 19, 2005)

Russ: thanks for the tips! I had much better success with my thin CA than the thick - I tried the thick a couple times and could not get it to go on clear at all. I found that with the thin, if I used the least amount possible, I was able to lay it on clear and evenly. Picture to follow. 

The glue is from the last ez-bond group buy - I received it yesterday.. 

Monty: I was able to get consistent results today with the thin CA and a baggie  I like the scott towels so I will give them a try. I also have some multifold towels from work that are very tough and remarkably lint-free.

Flavor of the day: Mesquite


----------



## TomServo (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh, and I don't have a skew (yet) - I'm still using my metal tooling.. I have a Taig lathe.. I do have some HSS bits on order that I'll grind into something useful


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Russ: thanks for the tips! I had much better success with my thin CA than the thick - I tried the thick a couple times and could not get it to go on clear at all. I found that with the thin, if I used the least amount possible, I was able to lay it on clear and evenly. Picture to follow.
> 
> The glue is from the last ez-bond group buy - I received it yesterday..
> ...



Brian:
I use thick all the time and it goes on clear. Looks shiney until it dries, then it has a "dull cloudy" look, but this polishes out with MM. Could this be the "Foggy" look your talking about?


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chazmonro (Nov 23, 2005)

What do you guys use to apply the CA. I've been using Viva Paper Towels, and they work pretty good. I just put a little blow on the towel, run it acros the pen a couple times, then drop about 4 drops of medium CA on and it works ok. They shine ok for me, could be better... I need to buy some MM. 

Chuck


----------



## TomServo (Nov 24, 2005)

Monty: hmm, I can't get it to polish out, so I'd say not? It's a milky cloudiness.. I'm just using raw Viva or plastic baggie (with mixed results) I still can't get medium to do anything positive - it turns cloudy and wrinkly almost immediately - if i try to apply it directly to the pen while it's turning (~120 RPM) on the lathe, and spread/smear it with my applicator, it dries quickly enough that the paper towel gets stuck in it.. but the thin I have gives me at least a few seconds working time and if I apply it 'just so', I have a clear (and sometimes even semi-glossy smooth) finish. I'll try some BLO soon.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2005)

Chuck,
I use Wax paper. I used to use the little bags that he kits came in. I get better results with the wax paper.


----------



## 53Jim (Nov 24, 2005)

I know some people are going to freak when they see this, but here goes....

I took an old bedsheet, cut it into squares, about 6 inch sq., and I use that to apply CA.   I fold the cloth so it's about 1 inch wide, and use 1 side for one coat of CA, than flip it around and use the other side for the next coat of CA.

I am happy with my results, but I'm a bit unusual


----------



## bradh (Nov 25, 2005)

CA cures with humidity, heat should not impact the cure time much. A good site for info on CA is loctite.com
  Clouding is usually caused by too thick a coating, too much accellerator or the fumes from the CA curing. Good ventallation is not only good for you, but it can reduce the clouding in the CA.
All this info I got from Loctite.
  I use medium CA, applied with paper towel and a plastic bag backer and use BLO before and between each coat of CA.
Brad
hardingpens.com


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 25, 2005)

Try turning the lathe by hand


----------



## TomServo (Nov 27, 2005)

brad: excellent suggestion! I was avoiding too much air, thinking that curing too fast might be causing the clouding.. I have accelerator but have yet to open the package

eagle: I can make my lathe turn at about 30 RPM  and I usually have it at about 60 RPM when I try the CA finishes..


----------

